

Loop’s (Control statement) in Swift - findnerd

In swift there are two types of For Loops: 1: for-in loop &amp; 2: simple “for” loop. To know more about these loops please visit the link http:&#x2F;&#x2F;findnerd.com&#x2F;list&#x2F;view&#x2F;LoopsControl-statement--in-Swift&#x2F;3774&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Just a reminder: The submissions without a link have a small penality, so they
need more votes to get to the front page.

Also, from the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _How do I make a link in a question?_

> _You can 't. This is to prevent people from using this method as a way of
> submitting a link, but with their comments in a privileged position at the
> top of the page. If you want to submit a link with comments, just submit it,
> then add a regular comment._

